

There are no x10 developers, but there are certainly 1/10 ones - richardknop
http://www.techfounder.net/2013/04/04/there-are-no-x10-developers-but-there-are-certainly-110-ones/

======
dozzie
Arguing that it's the majority that is 1/10 as effective as the best is like
saying somebody that he's ten times stupider than Einstein. It might be
technically correct, but it misses the point: most of the people employed as
programmers are bad at writing code.

------
angdis
I've been a 1/10 developer and probably still am for some tasks which I work
on. I think that EVERYONE is a 1/10 developer at times, especially when trying
doing something new or difficult.

I would be interested to know exactly what kind of project can be completed in
30 minutes by a 1x developer that would take a relatively intelligent 1/10
developer 3+ weeks? That sounds like BS or exaggeration, it smells fishy.

The fact is there aren't enough developers to go around. As a result, any shop
that cares about long term productivity needs to invest in cultivating good
ones. That means giving time for a learning curve.

